

Show HN: Play games with people nearby - fmstephe

I made a simple webservice to allow applications to be automatically aware of other users nearby. I made a demo of an HTML5 tankwars game to show it off.<p>Play it here
www.battlewith.me.uk<p>Find the source code here
https://github.com/fmstephe/location_server<p>If anyone would be interested in using this to build something, mobile apps are the best target, give me a shout. I am very keen to see other people building on this.
======
fmstephe
If you don't have anyone to play with. You can open two tabs in your browser
to see how it works.

------
saalbar
It's very cute dude...

